# NVIDIA GeForce GTX 700 Series Coming This May



## btarunr (Apr 23, 2013)

AMD may have declared that its next-generation GPU family won't arrive before October, but that isn't stopping NVIDIA from launching its GeForce GTX 700 series much earlier. While AMD's lineup is banking on sales during the X'mas shopping season, NVIDIA is going after the pre-Summer system upgrade crowd. According to a Bright Side of News (BSN) report, NVIDIA's new lineup will make its debut no later than this May.

According to the BSN report, GeForce GTX 700 series will be heavily based on existing GeForce Kepler silicon, with a handful feature-set updates, and some clever product stack adjustments. The part that succeeds today's GeForce GTX 680, the GeForce GTX 780, could be based on the 28 nm GK110 silicon, and could very well be the fabled "GTX TITAN LE" part that's been in the news for some time now, as being a scaled down GeForce GTX TITAN, with 2496 CUDA cores, 208 TMUs, 40 ROPs, and a 320-bit wide GDDR5 memory interface, holding 5 GB of memory.



The GeForce GTX 770 could be similar to today's GeForce GTX 680, in featuring 1536 CUDA cores, 128 TMUs, 32 ROPs, and a 256-bit wide memory interface, probably holding 4 GB of memory; and the GeForce GTX 760 Ti being similar to today's GeForce GTX 670, featuring 1344 CUDA cores, 112 TMUs, 32 ROPs, and 256-bit wide memory interface, holding 2 GB of memory; so you see where NVIDIA is going with its product stack. 

GeForce GTX 700 series could present NVIDIA the opportunity to introduce a few new features that don't involve redesigning existing silicon. These include GPU Boost 2.0, as implemented on the GeForce GTX TITAN, higher clock speeds across the board to current GeForce GTX 600 series models the new SKUs are evolving from, and of course double the memory amounts on certain cards. 

The very first GeForce GTX 700 series part could be launched in mid-May, and could probably be the GTX 770 and GTX 760 Ti, being launched as precursors to a grand GTX 780 launch towards the end of May. Computex 2013 could see a swarm of GeForce GTX 700 series cards from NVIDIA's various add-in card vendors being exhibited.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Akrian (Apr 23, 2013)

780 - Titan LE = not impressed.


----------



## amdftw (Apr 23, 2013)

Fake as hell... Nothing will come.


----------



## Xzibit (Apr 23, 2013)

Everyone forget about yesterdays speculation on TITAN ULTRA.

TITAN LE aka 780 was on par with 7970 GHZ







Titan came out to be around 28% faster then 680.  So very little room to manuever for the 780. If AMD decided to bring about a 7970 GHZ refresh and for referance look at the Cape Verde to Bonaire improvements.



> The GeForce GTX 770 could be similar to today's GeForce GTX 680


Wasnt that the case and that upset a lot of buyers.  670 being so close to 680 performance. Is it gonna be release and wait 2 months for sales and then upset people all over again. 

There has to be something more to it or it just looks like a squeezing blood from a stone strategy.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 23, 2013)

If even TPU post this news, means is true ... Right ?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 23, 2013)

Yet again the same old strategy of taking the same performance from previous gen but notching it down one in the naming scheme of the new gen. 

IE: 680 perf> renamed 770, 670 perf> renamed 760 rinse and repeat whilst charging the same price for performance, only the high end sees a performance increase though expect to pay $600-$1000 for that


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 23, 2013)

Then TITAN LE was fiction, Titan will remain a class isolated himself and now the owners of the GeForce TITAN are more happy their purchase remains the spearhead.


----------



## radrok (Apr 23, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> If even TPU post this news, means is true ... Right ?



You gotta ride the rumour mill a bit, gives you page views


----------



## Xzibit (Apr 23, 2013)

From W1zzards Titan conclusion


> NVIDIA's new GTX Titan shows the full potential of the Kepler architecture. Being based on NVIDIA's flagship GK110 silicon, it delivers outstanding single-GPU performance, easily claiming the title of "world's fastest GPU." Compared to the GTX 680, we see a real-life performance improvement of 30% at 2560x1600, or 23% when averaged over all resolutions



So GTX 780/Titan LE is gonna be 15-12% faster then 680.  

Not to mention the price :shadedshu

Kind of depressing. Just overclock your current 600 series cards and save the money if there is no architectual differences.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 23, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> Kind of depressing. Just overclock your current 600 series cards and *save the money if there is no architectual differences*.


+1: This bold part of your statement.

If someone has a video card that is pre-600 series or pre-7000 series it might make sense, but it seems a bit wasteful to upgrade if you already had a Kepler GPU unless you're upgrading from a mainstream card. I think enthusiasts will be disappointed where the general market will be happy with it or people entering the enthusiast market who don't already have a nice card will be happy with it, but it doesn't seem to be much of an upgrade for 680/670 owners.


----------



## arterius2 (Apr 23, 2013)

well lets not speculate anything BEFORE the real thing comes out ok guys. because I see some AMD fanboys are already on their toes.


----------



## TurdFergasun (Apr 23, 2013)

All GPU consumers should be concerned about the diminishing returns of potential upgrades if these charts are true.  Why would AMD bother pushing themselves too hard to compete if Nvidia isn't showing up to the table either?  especially with AMD's struggles.  People will stop buying anywhere near as much products as they have in the past, and the prices will sky rocket for the average power user.  Spending $450 every 1.5-2 years for a gpu that only saves 15 watts of electricity over it's predecessor and 5% performance increase doesn't sound too fun.  *jimmies=rustled.


----------



## Kaynar (Apr 23, 2013)

TurdFergasun said:


> All GPU consumers should be concerned about the diminishing returns of potential upgrades if these charts are true.  Why would AMD bother pushing themselves too hard to compete if Nvidia isn't showing up to the table either?  especially with AMD's struggles.  People will stop buying anywhere near as much products as they have in the past, and the prices will sky rocket for the average power user.  Spending $450 every 1.5-2 years for a gpu that only saves 15 watts of electricity over it's predecessor and 5% performance increase doesn't sound too fun.  *jimmies=rustled.



if AMD could have a card faster than Titan, they would also price it at rediculous price unless they could do tons of them at low production cost (unlikely?)

also, if we indeed end up having new cards being 5% faster and saving 15watts it would be good for me cause i'd be able to keep my 7970 for a long time, thus making it a good buy


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 23, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> Kind of depressing. Just overclock your current 600 series cards and save the money if there is no architectual differences.



There's a limit to the Kepler overclock due to the voltages being locked down.  Even Titan (the kepler overclocker) has a measly 37mv to add.  

There's a lot of rumour though that the 8xxx series from AMD is a GCN refresh as well though so it seems both camps may be tinkering and doing nothing more than maturing their processes and software to boot.

Main difference is, AMD will probably do it at a consumer acceptable price point but Nvidia will feed off the Titan price point.  Go figure, nothing new there, unfortunately.



Kaynar said:


> if AMD could have a card faster than Titan, they would also price it at rediculous price unless they could do tons of them at low production cost (unlikely?)
> 
> also, if we indeed end up having new cards being 5% faster and saving 15watts it would be good for me cause i'd be able to keep my 7970 for a long time, thus making it a good buy



They do.  It's called a HD7990.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 23, 2013)

they want to do anything to keep eye out from 7990, sorry we wait for benchmarks Nvidia


----------



## racedaemon (Apr 23, 2013)

It would be strange if this turns up to be true. NVIDIA just released the 650Ti Boost, that is slowly trickling down to markets. I've only seen the Boost in my country for the last couple of days. I believe Nvidia usually starts with the low end and after some months launches the high end, making the 650 replacement imminent. So it would not make sense to launch the 650 Ti Boost only to replace it in a month.

If the low end -> high end scheme is only determined by the chip yields then the Kepler yield is as stable for the low end as it is for the high end, and holding back the 650 replacement would be strange.

What would be nice to see, if this is true, is performance going up, as the article states, and the price point for the x50, x60, x70, x80 categories to be the same. And that also would be strange in regards to the 650 Ti Boost as they would massively angry they're customers.

I really don't see how Nvidia could make any move at this point without upsetting the 650 Ti Boost customers. Guess the only option would be to increase prices, but that is impossible with the performance per $ AMD gives.

I don't say that Nvidia is not willing to sacrifice customer satisfaction, i only point out the result of their presumed actions.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 23, 2013)

It was expected that Titan LE would be the GTX 780, there won't be any major architectural changes until Maxwell is released sometime next year. 

GK110 with 13 blocks out of 15 enabled and 5GBs of VRAM, should pack quite a punch, over 80% of Titan's performance depending on clocks at half the price, not bad at all.


----------



## EpicShweetness (Apr 23, 2013)

I knew it! 500 series all over again, except instead of a "improvement" (which Fermi needed) its just a friggin re-branding for the 7xx cards?!?
:shadedshu


----------



## TurdFergasun (Apr 23, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> if AMD could have a card faster than Titan, they would also price it at rediculous price unless they could do tons of them at low production cost (unlikely?)
> 
> also, if we indeed end up having new cards being 5% faster and saving 15watts it would be good for me cause i'd be able to keep my 7970 for a long time, thus making it a good buy



it might make your 7970 a great buy, and it seems like it is a good buy today regardless, but would you enjoy seeing the next logical upgrade from 7970 to be $750.  If the titan LE is the gtx780 and it's only on par with the 7970ghz edition, then we're in for quite a performance slump unless AMD is willing to drop the gauntlet down when there really isn't any business sense in doing so.


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 23, 2013)

its like the nVidia G9x series all over again


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 24, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> From W1zzards Titan conclusion
> 
> 
> So GTX 780/Titan LE is gonna be 15-12% faster then 680.
> ...



People will get far better compute performance from the GK110 chip that the GTX780 will have. 

I for one will probably get a 2nd 680 and a 1440p monitor.


----------



## Xzibit (Apr 24, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> People will get far better compute performance from the GK110 chip that the GTX780 will have.
> 
> I for one will probably get a 2nd 680 and a 1440p monitor.



Yes, but most thought GK110 was going to be in the 680.  The GK104 showed up in the 680 and aside from gaming the GF110 in the 580 was still adaquate and superior depending on what you were doing.

I hope thats not the case this time around and we dont get surprised with a GK204.

Financially it makes more sense for them to do a GK104-GK204 then to sell GK110 for volume sales of a 700 series line-up.

I too want a new monitor but I have my eye on the Samsung SC series which they been delaying for EVER!!! *<*_Punch cute kitten in the thoat_*>*


----------



## Prima.Vera (Apr 24, 2013)

This 7xx series from nVidia is starting to be a mess....


----------



## sergionography (Apr 24, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> From W1zzards Titan conclusion
> 
> 
> So GTX 780/Titan LE is gonna be 15-12% faster then 680.
> ...



no expect it to come close to titan, because since its a geforce 7xx im sure dp will be disabled and clock speed will be higher than titan i would assume so gaming performance would be close to titan and atleast 20% faster than 680
though idk if they would/could clock it over 1000mhz, but 900+ is very likely


----------



## tastegw (Apr 24, 2013)

Well this all seems to be about right as far as how the 700's fair against the 600's.

You guys really didn't expect anything other than a refresh with a couple new features/tweaks did you? I didn't think so.  I suggest waiting for maxwell if you currently own a 600/7000 series card before upgrading anything other than adding to a sli/crossfire setup.  If your card is older gen, then it may be a good buy if the prices are right.

Also, sign the "no ultra" petition!


----------



## Xzibit (Apr 24, 2013)

I guess thats one possibility.

That would make 600 series obsolete aswell as Titan.

Say Nvidia intros 780 = Titan gaming performance minus the dp compute. Nvidia just takes out two of there top products in one. Those being TITAN and 690.

Makes a little bit more sense if they now dont care about those two products and are countering the new competition


----------



## radrok (Apr 24, 2013)

That slide shows Skyrim at 80 FPS @ 4K.

I have yet to see a working CrossfireX driver for Skyrim.

They either have a driver release up their sleeve when the 7990 launches or they are pulling out a blatant lie.


----------



## Xzibit (Apr 24, 2013)

If i'm reading this review right (Benchmark)

They sent out a 13.4 build to the reviewers


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 24, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> If i'm reading this review right (Benchmark)
> 
> They sent out a 13.4 build to the reviewers



Wizz used 13.5 Beta 2 lol.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 24, 2013)

tastegw said:


> Also, sign the "no ultra" petition!



Why? 

On the one hand you suggest sticking with current gen cards, and adding more cards to your current setup, but on the other hand you oppose the release of a card that can potentially lower the current price of Titan and make it more affordable to go SLI, what's it gonna be then? 

If anything we Titan owners should sign a petition asking for nVidia to release the ultra, I bet you two titans will beat a single ultra (or 780) any day 

As for quoting unreliable benchmarks, and saying this card or that card are obsolete, oh well, I can tell you I currently thoroughly enjoy my Titans, and have so for the last couple months, if that level performance becomes more affordable with the 700 series, then the more power to all gamers 

Yes, GK110 was gonna be the GTX 680, but AMD released a card that was only 15-20% faster than its previous $350 flagship at $550, (and I'm referring to the original 7970, not the superb GHz Ed) nVidia saw the opportunity to label and sell the 670 as the new "680" and laughed all the way to the bank, enabling them to ramp yields for GK110 and releasing later as a halo card, the rest is history. 

I really hope both manufacturers come to their senses and bring down the prices of their flagships, but with dumb ppl like me paying top dollar for the latest technology, that'll probably not happen soon, but if the 780 makes it affordable to have Titan performance to the vast majority of gamers (and by extension makes Titan more affordable) I see that only as a win-win scenario


----------



## gizmo11x (Apr 24, 2013)

hey guys how reliable is this source? I just bought a 660ti yesterday. I can return it inside 2 weeks but it runs so silently, it breaks my heart. Should I return it?


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 24, 2013)

So, their new series will be hardly any faster than HD7970. How boring is that? The HD7970 is almost growing itself a long beard considering how old it is now. NVIDIA, stop being lazy and selling slow overpriced cards...


----------



## NeoXF (Apr 24, 2013)

New features huh? Does that mean nVidia will finally support full DX11.1 spec as well as PCI-E 3.0? :trollololol  

IDK, if GTX 780 actually exists and is slated for May... and I'd have the money, $500 is tops what I'd dish out for one.


----------



## jihadjoe (Apr 24, 2013)

I'd actually sign the ULTRA PLOX petition. Would probably drive down prices on current Titan and possibly put Titan LE/GTX780 at $500.


----------



## NeoXF (Apr 25, 2013)

jihadjoe said:


> I'd actually sign the ULTRA PLOX petition. Would probably drive down prices on current Titan and possibly put Titan LE/GTX780 at $500.



If anything, that supposed Ultra should replace the current one, at the same price bracket, since GTX 690 will EOL soon, so no more more own market stealing and GTX 780 even if slower or not that current TITAN, will sound a lot better to most people, even if the price won't be ~500$... (but I hope it will).


----------



## xenocide (Apr 25, 2013)

NeoXF said:


> Does that mean nVidia will finally support full DX11.1 spec as well as PCI-E 3.0? :trollololol



Not sure what part you're trolling about, but my GTX670 has full support for PCI-ex 3.0, and the biggest changes in DX11.1 were on the developer side of things so that seems a bit irrelevant for the end user.


----------



## Siskods9 (Apr 25, 2013)

If Nvidia wants me to give them some of my hard end $$$ this year instead of me buying a next gen console from MS or Sony, they better reconsider their pricing structure.

Current trends in pricing the high end cards towards €1000 must FAIL.

I've got a 27" 1440p monitor and a water cooled GTX680 SLI setup but I would only expect to pay €500 for Titan (30% increase over single GTX680) not €1000.

GTX780 coming in at anywhere between €500 - €600 for lets say, 20% improvement over GTX680 won't get my cash.

I'll buy my next gen console and hold off upgrading my GPUs until AMD / Nvidia true next gen offerings come out in 2014.


----------



## Fairlady-z (Apr 27, 2013)

So I am stuck with no GPU waiting the next batch of cards. However, I've been itching to grab a GTX Titan. I prefer single GPU config and game on 1200p monitor.


----------



## Siskods9 (Apr 27, 2013)

I'd like a single GPU setup too but one Titan just isn't powerful enough to consistently give 60fps @ 1440p.

Maybe that card will come with the Maxwell tech in 2014 but until then its SLI for me.


----------



## NeoXF (Apr 28, 2013)

Siskods9 said:


> I'll buy my next gen console and hold off upgrading my GPUs until AMD / Nvidia true next gen offerings come out in 2014.



This.

AMD and especially nVidia need to get this through their thick skulls... Cheap acceptable (1600x900 @ 40fps+ @ high+ settings) gaming on the cheap (as in, comparable costs to a new console) or GTFO. No place for overpriced pieces of rehashed hardware such as GF TITAN or R7990.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 29, 2013)

HD7990 is not a rehash, it's a dual GPU high end. It's almost a tradition that they release a dual GPU at the end of one series era.


----------



## JAN_2012 (Apr 30, 2013)

*700 or 680?*

I`ve got a question...
It is time to afford a new graphicscard for me now so should I wait for the 700-series to come out or just buy the 680?
By the way_how many GB of vram will be necessary to play the next generation of games on at least `high` settings?
please reply...


----------



## Gman_29 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Just want an upgrade*

Frankly guys I'm just hoping for a drop in the 660ti/670 price point so i can ditch my old (but worthy) 560ti and get a single card capable of delivering full HD gaming on high settings and 40+ FPS.
I've read that Nvidia aren't exactly known for their eagerness to drop prices but with these refresh cards basically performing similarly to the previous gen surely they can't have them only a few ££ apart?
I have a budget of around £250 for my next Gfx card so I'm hoping the 670 series will drop a good £40-50...too optimistic you think?


----------



## erocker (Apr 30, 2013)

I say let all companies involved release as many cards, as many series of cards as possible. Saturate the market! 50 flavors of Titan!!! Really though, doesn't everyone want this? It seems to be what is best for the consumer when you have a large supply of various cards, things tend to get less expensive. Price wars happen, maybe we'll get 10 games with AMD someday.


----------



## Fleurious (Apr 30, 2013)

erocker said:


> I say let all companies involved release as many cards, as many series of cards as possible. Saturate the market! 50 flavors of Titan!!! Really though, doesn't everyone want this? It seems to be what is best for the consumer when you have a large supply of various cards, things tend to get less expensive. Price wars happen, maybe we'll get 10 games with AMD someday.



Exactly!  I'll take one nVidia GTX Titan Ultra Ti Boost 448


----------



## d1nky (Apr 30, 2013)

erocker said:


> I say let all companies involved release as many cards, as many series of cards as possible. Saturate the market! 50 flavors of Titan!!! Really though, doesn't everyone want this? It seems to be what is best for the consumer when you have a large supply of various cards, things tend to get less expensive. Price wars happen, maybe we'll get 10 games with AMD someday.



you can get 8 games with the 7990, not far off!


----------



## Xenturion (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm not sure that I understand the complaints of the 700-Series being a refresh. The 500-Series was the same concept: New Flagship, Improved Power Consumption, Higher Clocks. It was still the same 40-nm process, still essentially the same architecture as the 400-Series.

And what of AMD's 6000-Series vs the 5000-Series? I'll admit there were a little more changes there, with the 6970 and 6950 using VLIW4, and improved Tesselation performance. It was still largely the same song and dance. Improved Power Consumption and Higher Clocks.

It's as if some people don't recognize the pattern and are genuinely shocked that there aren't a slew of new cards coming out. Granted, things would be a lot more interesting if we did have new architectures and spec sheets to salivate over each year or two. As btarunr stated, I'm sure we'll see a lot of the 700-Series cards will have GPU Boost 2.0 and increased VRAM on some models. I'm going to throw out the prediction that when the AMD's 8000-Series surfaces, it isn't a process reduction or significant change in architecture.


----------

